# LINK TO MMA FORUM.com & Banner Designs Here!!!



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Just figured this would be a good idea.

Below is a very simple little button and a copy & paste code so if you have a blog you can pop a clickable button back to us here. Every little bit of promotion we can get is all good and will help the forum to grow.



Website code:

```
<a href="http://www.mmaforum.com" target="new"><img src="http://img454.imageshack.us/img454/4079/forumbutton6ws.jpg" border="0" width="100" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>
```
I will be posting more obviously, different sizes and colours, so they can go with people's MySpace colour schemes and stuff like that. I hope you all think it's a good idea. Let me know if you want anything specific, and please everyone post their own efforts so we can all see and use each others designs.


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

A few more little colour combo ones, picture ones to follow...




```
<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img426.imageshack.us/img426/3170/bw3ra.gif" border="0" width="100" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>
```



```
<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img416.imageshack.us/img416/9784/blue1jp.jpg" border="0" width="100" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>
```



```
<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img426.imageshack.us/img426/2120/green0al.jpg" border="0" width="100" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>
```



```
<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/1306/orange4yv.jpg" border="0" width="100" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>
```



```
<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img118.imageshack.us/img118/6052/pink5fu.jpg" border="0" width="100" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>
```



```
<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img118.imageshack.us/img118/2332/purple2em.jpg" border="0" width="100" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>
```



```
<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/1296/red6fv.jpg" border="0" width="100" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>
```



```
<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/216/yellow5sc.jpg" border="0" width="100" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>
```



```
<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6717/black0ni.gif" border="0" width="100" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>
```



```
<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/180/white8up.gif" border="0" width="100" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>
```


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

~~ BUMP ~~

Dang, am I the only one here who thinks this is a good idea? (runs away only to be found in a dark corner rocking to and fro several hours later)


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

teampunishment said:


> ~~ BUMP ~~
> 
> Dang, am I the only one here who thinks this is a good idea? (runs away only to be found in a dark corner rocking to and fro several hours later)


no I think its a good idea but the links don't take you to the site.. just to Image hack??? I am not an HTML type person... HELP!! Of course MY lady is sleeping and she knows how to do all this... :: sighs ::


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

never mind I know how to fix it.. :: sighs :: guess itwould have helped if I read the code..


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

ok here we go.. it is on there.. This is asking for trouble but http://www.myspace.com/man_of_primerica
its on the left hand side...


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

great idea  :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

its a good idea im jsut unable to find a good place for the image on my site, right now i just have a text link

http://steved-mma.com/?panel


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Steve-d said:


> its a good idea im jsut unable to find a good place for the image on my site, right now i just have a text link
> 
> http://steved-mma.com/?panel


Hey, nice site, beautiful dog! What kinda is it.

And to stay on topic, any chance of seeing a 468x60 banner made?


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

the site is powered by wordpress, its purpose is to keep a log of my training.

i installed wordpress then searched their theme directory for soemthing i liked, i wanted something small compact and didint make people confused, then i edited it, made a banner etc etc.

if your interested in starting something similar ill gladly give a fellow MMA'er a hand.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice work on these bud. I'll probably use a couple for my signatures at other forums I post at...see if we can get some more members. It's worth a shot.


----------

